# WinTv Nova-T Stick findet keine Sender



## xX jens Xx (14. Juni 2010)

Hallo

mein Vater hat von einem Kollegen eine Dvb-t Stick, genauer den Hauppauge Nova-T Stick geschenkt bekommen.
Ich hab mir ihn gleich mal geborgen und eingesteckt, treiber installiert und WinTV gestartet, doch bei der Sendersuche findet es keinen Sender!
Hättet jemand einen Tipp??
Danke im vorraus!

MfG xXjensXx


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juni 2010)

Geht denn DVB-T in der Region ganz allgemein einwandfrei ? Hat er mal die Antenne aufs Fensterbrett gestellt? Mal unterschiedliche Standorte probiert? Hat er ein windows mit media center? dann mal media center probieren, ich hab mit meinem terratec mit dem media center problemlosen Empfang, mit der Software von terratec isses bei einigen Sendern aber absolut instabil. 

Was für ein windows hat er denn?


----------



## xX jens Xx (15. Juni 2010)

Dnake ich probier es mal aus!
Is Windoof 7!
Wir wollen mit Bekannten aufm Beamer Fußball gucken...


----------



## xX jens Xx (19. Juni 2010)

Ich hab jetzt es mal mit Windows media center probiert, aber da wird auch kein Sender gefunden...
Kann es an der Mini-Antenne liegen?


----------



## Herbboy (20. Juni 2010)

Das kann sein - es kann aber auch sein, dass es selbst mit ner Superantenne bei dem Standort nicht geht. Kennst Du denn leute, die problemos DVB-T empfangen in Deiner Nähe?


----------

